# Tor browser 11.0.1 ya no funciona en gentoo (solucionado)

## cameta

El otro día al actualizar tor browser a la versión 11.0.1 en gentoo este dejo de funcionar.

Este es el error que aparece

```
XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /home/mestres/tor-browser_en-US.bak/Browser/libxul.so:

/home/mestres/tor-browser_en-US.bak/Browser/libxul.so: undefined symbol: gdk_wayland_display_get_wl_compositor

Couldn't load XPCOM.

```

https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/tor-browser-doesn%27t-work-in-slackware64-14-2-anymore-4175703351/

https://gitlab.torproject.org/tpo/applications/tor-browser/-/issues/40693

De momento aconsejo a todos los usuarios de tor  desactivar las actualizaciones automáticas.

¿Alguna idea de como hacer funcionar wayland en gentoo?  Se que hay una use wayland pero desconozco si con ello sera suficiente.

----------

## chrootman

Cuál es la ventaja de usar tor-browser y no tor configurado con un browser?

En archlinux tengo ambos, torbrowser y firefox configurado con tor de esta forma https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Tor

https://wiki.archlinux.org/title/tor

, así que no tengo que esperar que se conecte como con toR browser., llego y lanzó firefox que lo compile y ya, tal como en gentoo también con el daemon corriendo siempre, se configura igual en /etc/tor/torrc 

ExcludeExitNodes {au}, {ca}, {gb}, {nz}, {us}

La otra opción es usar

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Flatpak

https://flathub.org/apps/details/com.github.micahflee.torbrowser-launcher

https://clearlinux.org/software/flathub/tor-browser-launcher

```
com.github.micahflee.torbrowser-launcher

Looking for matches…

Required runtime for com.github.micahflee.torbrowser-launcher/x86_64/stable (runtime/org.kde.Platform/x86_64/5.15) found in remote flathub

Do you want to install it? [Y/n]: Y

com.github.micahflee.torbrowser-launcher permissions:

    ipc       network              pulseaudio           x11

    dri       file access [1]      dbus access [2]

    [1] xdg-config/kdeglobals:ro, xdg-download

    [2] com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar
```

No sé si todavía está vigente esto, es que no estoy en gentoo en este momento.

```
# eix -e torbrowser 

* www-client/torbrowser [1]

     Available versions:  (~)60.7.0_p853 {hardened}

     Homepage:            https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html https://gitweb.torproject.org/tor-browser.git

     Description:         The Tor Browser

[1] "torbrowser" /var/lib/layman/torbrowser
```

Me aleje de wayland así que no sé de eso, lo último que recuerdo es que agregué -wayland.

----------

## spyderco

 *cameta wrote:*   

> El otro día al actualizar tor browser a la versión 11.0.1 en gentoo este dejo de funcionar.
> 
> Este es el error que aparece
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola Cameta. 

A mi me va perfecto, y sin ningún problema, lo que pasa es que hay que instalar wayland. 

Tiene ahora esa dependencia instala wayland y problema resuelto.

----------

## cameta

Pues ya lo probaré.

----------

## cameta

Solucionado, al añadir las uses wayland y gles2 a make.conf y compilar de nuevo world.

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y -qv @world

No hace falta arrancar con wayland. (me parece que consume muchos recursos cuando lo hago)

----------

## chrootman

Retiro lo dicho, en ubuntu me funciona bien wayland a 1360x768(en arch me permitía sólo una resolución menor después de mucho intentar configuraciones) con una modesta radeon 6750 y todo está aparentemente igual que usando xorg, bastante fluido, creo que es cosa de tiempo para que lo tenga funcionando en gentoo, estoy posteando desde torbrowser así que probablemente el problema se solucionó. Sí, con autounmask te obliga a usar gles y wayland. Saludos.

```
# required by kde-plasma/kwin-5.24.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.24.3::gentoo

# required by kde-plasma/plasma-meta-5.24.3::gentoo

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=media-libs/mesa-22.0.0 gles2 wayland

>=dev-qt/qtgui-5.15.1-r1 wayland egl
```

```
layman -a torbrowser

emerge -av www-client/torbrowser

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/torbrowser-91.7.0_p11007::torbrowser  USE="clang pulseaudio system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-webp -dbus -hardened -system-png -wayland" 490,658 KiB
```

```
echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE

wayland
```

```
MOZ_ENABLE_WAYLAND=1 firefox
```

```
QT_QPA_PLATFORM=wayland torbrowser-launcher
```

pd. Me funciona en gentoo   :Surprised:   :Cool:   :Razz:   :Shocked: 

----------

